# American Black And Tan Hound



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

hi i get a pure breed pup in a month. was wondering do any of u own one or have friends with them. what should i expext. any conserns or are they happy. herd there a bit of chewers. thx for any replys


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How did you decide on getting one of these dogs in the first place? I would assume these are the questions you'd ask the breeder and find out on your own through researching the breed BEFORE committing to buy a puppy. 

From what I know about hounds, they are very high energy and need a "job" since they are a working breed.

I highly recommend you just at least do a simple google search about the breed, find the local or national breed club and do some reading up on it first.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

ok well i already have thank you. i know about them and see them every day... just wanted to hear some experences thx..


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Natalie. Your first post made it sound like you knew nothing about the breed. Yikes! 

Before I committed on a Black Russian Terrier I had done my homework! I knew the breed in and out and had met with my breeder and been around her dogs several times. I knew what to expect.

I am glad to hear that you do know about the breed and have been around them before. Congrats on the new pup and I hope you post up some pics! :smile:


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

i will so excited. my 1st pup already got money saved for the vet his food every thing. got an accout at my bank called puppy. lol he will be spoiled. how do u guys like the name kaine


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Theres an elderly guy down the street from me with 2 coonhounds, all I can say is that they seem pretty laid back when he walks them, but they sure do howl a lot, its a very pronounced hound howl thats a bit annoying actually, thankfully I dont live close enough to hear it every day, except when we walk past his house. 
I agree that with these types of dogs, since they have strong prey drive, its important to keep them mentally and physically stimulated, otherwise a bored dog will turn into a destructive one. 

I have a hunting dog, but I dont hunt, which doesent mean Uno doesent have a good life. I hike and jog a lot and he's my partner in crime, when its cooler we also bike together, and he comes kayaking with me when I go to the mountains. So he's never really bored, even though he technically doesent have a "job".


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

A "job" doesn't mean hunting or something, it just means these dogs need a lot of interaction. Being a partner in crime is a good job to have! 

To the OP, I wasn't implying that you didn't already do some research, but it did sound from your first post that you didn't know much about the breed. I'm glad that you've done plenty of research and are prepared! Good luck :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree Natalie, I think my dog has a quite fulfilling life and he does "hunt" for squirrels and deer, though he can never quite catch up to them. I just got some grief from my dads friend, who said I'm depriving my dog of happiness because he's not doing what he's meant to do.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

in the beggining all dogs where used for friendship and protection. we started using them for hunting and treeing not them selves exactly. so i say he is happy and is doing what he or she should.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well Danes were bred for boar hunting but there isn't one Dane out there that I know of that does what it was "bred" to do LOL :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree too. Dogs don't need to be doing exactly what they were bred to do in order to have a "job".

Lucky is a Pointer. I don't hunt with her, never have. But I do find other ways to use her instincts to keep her busy. When she was younger she did obedience classes and therapy dog work. I would also play games with her where she would have to use her nose and "hunt" to find certain items. She was walked every day and exercised...and if I didn't she was a real pain, she had too much energy...LOL.

Duncan's breed originated in Russia. BRT are still used in Russia today as military police dogs. They are bred to guard and protect and take their job very seriously. I am obviously not a Russian military officer, but I do and will find ways to give Duncan a "job". He will do obedience. I plan on having him become a certified therapy dog. I can do weight pulling. He will be active in the show ring. He is exercised everyday to drain his energy....

Are you planning on taking your pup to puppy school? Obedience classes? I hope so, because they will help build a positive foundation for you and your pup. What are some other things you plan on doing with him? :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mitchell said:


> i will so excited. my 1st pup already got money saved for the vet his food every thing. got an accout at my bank called puppy. lol he will be spoiled. how do u guys like the name kaine


i am excited for you, especially the planning you're doing....you have a bank account called puppy....excellent.

and kaine is a great name.


----------

